# Squeaking suspension



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Please do not post in this Sub-forum, this is for...


CruzeTalk New Member Introductions General Discussion Gen1 Service Issues Gen2 Service Issues Or any of the other much more appropriate sub-forums. Thank you.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

@Blasirl should move this


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bvasquez02 said:


> I have a 2018 chevy cruze hb. It has 30k miles. I bounce the car and you can hear the struts making noises. Anyone know if there are any TSB on the struts or if anyone had the same issue and solved it. Also a vibration when in idle. Checked the mounts and still in good shape. Really haven't done anything to the engine compartment but changed the oil. Any help will do thanks


Welcome Aboard!

Please read a few of the stickies before you post more threads, like the one posted above.

Having said that, have you hit any curbs or anything like that? I looked here and did not see one.






2018 Chevrolet Cruze TSBs | CarComplaints.com


0 Technical Service Bulletins (TSBs) have been issued for the 2018 Chevrolet Cruze.



www.carcomplaints.com





This may help:


----------

